# JAVA IRC APPLET



## Ma5t0rB1a5t0r (12. Apr 2004)

Moin,

ich suche schon lange Zeit ein Applet mit dem ich zu einem beliebigen IRC Server connecten kann und auch einen beliebigen Channel öffnen. Sollte sich mit klick´auf den Link selbständig öffnen und ausführen.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? hat jemand solche Codeschnipsel ;-) ?


danke MB


----------



## Thanni (13. Apr 2004)

Ma5t0rB1a5t0r hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich suche schon lange Zeit ein Applet mit dem ich zu einem beliebigen IRC Server connecten kann und auch einen beliebigen Channel öffnen. Sollte sich mit klick´auf den Link selbständig öffnen und ausführen.
> 
> ...



guck dir mal den chat dieses forums an
ist es das was du suchst ??


http://www.java-forum.org/de/chat.php


----------



## Ma5t0rB1a5t0r (14. Apr 2004)

Ja genau, nur hab ich es ned geblickt die Variablen fürs Quakenet umzuschreiben...
Kann mir da jemand helfen ... ?


----------

